# Suns Window is Open



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> As long as everyone stays healthy, it's the NBA championship or bust for the Phoenix Suns. Not that anyone in the organization has ever used the injury problems of the last two years as an excuse, but no one could blame them if they did.
> 
> In 2005, the Suns lost Joe Johnson in Game 2 of the Western Conference Semifinals to a broken bone in his left eye following a midair collision with Jerry Stackhouse. He didn't return until Game 3 of the conference finals at which point the Suns trailed San Antonio, 2-0, in a series they would eventually lose in five games.
> 
> ...


You guys think that? No title = bad season? I think so, depending how the postseason plays
out.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd have to say yes. We got to the conference finals two years in a row. Year 1 we were just in-experienced, and year two we had a lot of injury problems. This year as long as we are healthy we got no exuse..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It depends on how we go out if we don't make it to the Finals. You can tell if it was a letdown or if they gave it their all and came up short. Look at last year, they put their soul into that last round. I felt good after it was over because that team gave Dallas everything they could. If a team can take our best shot and still beat us, then we reached our potential this season. However, if we get ousted due to two lacksidaisical games, then I would be pissed. Like with the Lakers last year. If I were a Lakers fan, I would be pissed about their no-show in game 7! THAT was a letdown/ bad season. 

In '93, when the Suns LOST in the Finals in 6 games, over 300,000 people showed up for a parade for the Suns! It was over 110 degrees outside! We celebrated because they left it ALL on the court. If these Suns do the same, I won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> You guys think that? No title = bad season?


If we get past the Mavs then yes, anything less than a title would be a failure. The Mavs are the only team I'd accept losing to. And if they do beat us, it had better be in the last minute of game 7. I won't accept getting knocked out by any other team. Not even the Spurs.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that this season must be ours, but Mavs fans are thinking the same... If we beat them, we gonna be champs, but it gonna be really hard... Of course revenge for Spurs in semis first...


----------

